# Working 24 Hours at the Best BBQ in the World | Bon Appetit



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

12 minute clip but if you love smoked meats (and cooking smoked meats) this was fascinating to watch. One of these days when I head back home to SAT I am going to have to make the short trip to Austin and see if it really is that good and worth the wait!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUDiEQBZL_8[/ame]


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> 12 minute clip but if you love smoked meats (and cooking smoked meats) this was fascinating to watch. One of these days when I head back home to SAT I am going to have to make the short trip to Austin and see if it really is that good and worth the wait!



You could feel how tired Andrew was by the end...maybe my wife and I will show up a few days early for the graduation and "camp" in line for 5 hours...NOT! (though my younger brother and I would surely do it, especially since you can drink while you are waiting).


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

I did notice there was quite a bit of beer sipping while in line. I heard there was quite the business of standing in line (for a large fee) that they somehow stopped so now even if you have the cash you will still have to stand in line like the little people if you want some Franklin Q.


----------



## Ron0126 (Sep 26, 2017)

I could never be a vegetarian...


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I did notice there was quite a bit of beer sipping while in line. I heard there was quite the business of standing in line (for a large fee) that they somehow stopped so now even if you have the cash you will still have to stand in line like the little people if you want some Franklin Q.



It must be good if there are spin off businesses just to save a place in line! I sent the link to my son and said that would be a fun thing for them to do if they ever got a day off (which they probably won't). They could bring chairs and catch up on sleep waiting for the place to open.

Did some pricing for even a quicky trip and we're talking $1K minimum, and that's staying in the La Quinta in Lackland ($498 per person, room + round trip flights, tax and tips extra).


----------



## AkTom (Sep 26, 2017)

Great clip. My wife has chile chops in the oven, so between watching this and smelling the chops, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

How far do you have to go to get to a "real" airport? SWA has the most flights in and out. They fly out of Philly, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore all of which might be a good drive for you to get there. RT flight out of Baltimore in early December is only $330 RT per person. I pay more than that for a RT from ABQ to SAT!



ceeaton said:


> Did some pricing for even a quicky trip and we're talking $1K minimum, and that's staying in the La Quinta in Lackland ($498 per person, room + round trip flights, tax and tips extra).


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 27, 2017)

Legendary!
Now I need to fire up the Weber.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> How far do you have to go to get to a "real" airport? SWA has the most flights in and out. They fly out of Philly, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore all of which might be a good drive for you to get there. RT flight out of Baltimore in early December is only $330 RT per person. I pay more than that for a RT from ABQ to SAT!



Actually I can get it less, flying direct, if we leave earlier in the morning (but we'd have to leave Saturday, not Sunday). We would go out of BWI, just will make for a long day. I'm looking at rooms and it looks like most of the hotels are right near the Riverwalk, most are under $150 a night if you don't go real fancy. So ($340 x 2) + ($110 x 4) = $1120 plus need to add in tax, tips, food or car rental. My wife decided we should drive. I made an appointment with a psychiatrist for her for next week. 25 hours one way, no way, she's nuts. My butt is too old to sit that long.

We'll figure something out. If we are supposed to go the funds will be there, always have in the past, no reason it can't happen this time.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2017)

LOL That's at least two long (12 hour) days of driving and that time of year you could run into rain, sleet, ice, snow forcing you to detour way further south than you want.

Who fly's direct?



ceeaton said:


> My wife decided we should drive. I made an appointment with a psychiatrist for her for next week. 25 hours one way, no way, she's nuts. My butt is too old to sit that long.
> 
> We'll figure something out. If we are supposed to go the funds will be there, always have in the past, no reason it can't happen this time.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Who fly's direct?



It's cheaper and much quicker and less chance to miss a connecting flight...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2017)

LOL No, which airline fly's direct into SAT?



ceeaton said:


> It's cheaper and much quicker and less chance to miss a connecting flight...


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> LOL No, which airline fly's direct into SAT?



Southwest. Never flown with them but have heard good things. Only have flown on Eastern (LOL), United and US Air.

https://www.southwest.com/flight/select-flight.html?displayOnly=&int=HOMEQBOMAIR


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2017)

I only fly them. All our bills get "laundered" through a SWA CC as well. Can you say free flights? Always on time and 2 bags per person fly free. I have taken more cases of wine back home and out to other family members than I care to admit to. LOL. I din't think they had any direct flights into SAT from BWI though. I thought they all had connecting flight through DAL?



ceeaton said:


> Southwest. Never flown with them but have heard good things. Only have flown on Eastern (LOL), United and US Air.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I only fly them. All our bills get "laundered" through a SWA CC as well. Can you say free flights? Always on time and 2 bags per person fly free. I have taken more cases of wine back home and out to other family members than I care to admit to. LOL. I din't think they had any direct flights into SAT from BWI though. I thought they all had connecting flight through DAL?



According to their site there are two a day going direct each way. Follow the link I put up there and put in BWI and SAT...sure enough there are two each day. I'd probably stay overnight in a hotel near BWI (my Mom and Stepfather pull that one all the time) because I think you are still supposed to arrive 2 hours before your flight? Don't know, haven't flown in quite a while.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep, just looked. Always take the NS flight if they have one. So just an FYI in case you don't know, SWA is different in that there are no seat assignments like other airlines. You get a "seat" when you purchase your ticket. You must "check-in" 24 hours before your flight to get into an assigned boarding "group". Group A, B or C. To check in you must either pay SWA to automatically check you in when you purchase your ticket ($15 a ticket each way) or you can log in to Southwest.com 24 hours before your flight and check in for free. Once upon a time if you were logged in and had entered your flight conf number and were ready when the clock hit 24 hours pre flight you could always get a A1 -A30 boarding number. You line up by your boarding number so the lower your number the earlier you get to board and the more seats you have to pick from. Now more and more people are paying the $15 fee and they will always get an A boarding number of some sort. I have not paid, been right on the money to check in and gotten a "B" boarding number quite a few times. It all depends on how many people and how full the plane is and all the planes are full these days at least out here in the Southwest. 

So your choice, pony up the $$$ and relax or save $30 each way and make sure you are near a computer when the check in time comes. 

Also no meals are served. Peanuts and soft drinks are free. Beer, wine, mixed drinks are $5 each and they only deal with a CC, no cash.

So eat something before you get on board or take food on the plane.

Also most flights have free in flight TV via the Wifi. If you want to surf the web or watch a movie that cost $$ but they have like 15 channels of cable TV including all the NY locals for free. Watch on your phone, pad or laptop should you be crazy enough to lug one onboard.

Finally since most flights are full to almost full, if your traveling with your spouse and you want to sit together you can startout by one of you taking a window seat and one taking an aisle seat and then as the plane fills up only thing left will be the middle seats. Then those will start to fill. At some point someone could stop and ask to sit in your middle seat. if this happens its decision time. Do you want to sit next to your spouse by one of you moving over and giving the "intruder" either the window or the aisle or do you let the intruder sit between you? You could also take aisle seats across from each other. 

Many times Mrs IB and I end up with nobody in the middle seat and we can stretch out a bit, sometimes its a full bus and we end up next to each other. 

Anyways hope this helps you to navigate SWA as a "newbie"!



ceeaton said:


> According to their site there are two a day going direct each way. Follow the link I put up there and put in BWI and SAT...sure enough there are two each day. I'd probably stay overnight in a hotel near BWI (my Mom and Stepfather pull that one all the time) because I think you are still supposed to arrive 2 hours before your flight? Don't know, haven't flown in quite a while.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Yep, just looked. Always take the NS flight if they have one. So just an FYI in case you don't know, SWA is different in that there are no seat assignments like other airlines. You get a "seat" when you purchase your ticket. You must "check-in" 24 hours before your flight to get into an assigned boarding "group". Group A, B or C. To check in you must either pay SWA to automatically check you in when you purchase your ticket ($15 a ticket each way) or you can log in to Southwest.com 24 hours before your flight and check in for free. Once upon a time if you were logged in and had entered your flight conf number and were ready when the clock hit 24 hours pre flight you could always get a A1 -A30 boarding number. You line up by your boarding number so the lower your number the earlier you get to board and the more seats you have to pick from. Now more and more people are paying the $15 fee and they will always get an A boarding number of some sort. I have not paid, been right on the money to check in and gotten a "B" boarding number quite a few times. It all depends on how many people and how full the plane is and all the planes are full these days at least out here in the Southwest.
> 
> So your choice, pony up the $$$ and relax or save $30 each way and make sure you are near a computer when the check in time comes.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I think you just created the "cliff notes" for SWA. All very good information. I'll probably do the extra $30 each way and cut down my beer consumption for a month or two to pay for it (who am I kidding, two weeks without beer will pay for the cost round trip). Now onto hotels....I should probably IM you my email address if I haven't before, because if I book through SWA and use them to book my hotel, there is another considerable discount. I'm assuming the same applies if I rent a car using their site.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 27, 2017)

OK, back on topic: https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/fi...n=Web+Social&utm_content=Franklin+Fire+Photos


----------

